

Ask HN: Feedback and beta test my startup, SocialBlaze - rksprst

Hi Guys,<p>I’ve been working on a new product for the past couple of months. It’s a web app that allows companies to fully manage their social media presence, marketing campaigns, and market research. Basically, I thought there was a pain in doing social media marketing for companies and I tried to solve it.<p>It's a "swiss army knife" for social media marketing.<p>The app is called: SocialBlaze ( http://www.socialblazeapp.com - not a lot of info there yet cause we're in private beta). We’ve have a couple of small businesses beta testing it; but I'd like to get some more beta testers and feedback on the idea.<p>A quick summary of the main features you’ll see (so you can get a sense of what it does, and if you'd like to beta test)
- Unified dashboard to manage all your social media<p>- You can do brand/keyword monitoring on all the major social media sites (blogs, twitter, flickr, youtube) (with sentiment analysis and change-over-time charts)<p>- Run promotions, polls on facebook and twitter<p>- Twitter client for business (assign tweets for followup, schedule tweets, and other little things that make it easier to use twitter for business purposes.)<p>- Manage facebook pages<p>- Manage, make blog posts<p>- There's analytics for everything and a dashboard showing you what's the most popular (e.g. what tweet has the most clicks, retweets, what blog post has the most views)<p>- Multiple workspaces/projects and users (with user permissions)<p>- We're also working on a scheduler where you can plan out various stages of your social media campaign and schedule things in advance<p>I'm wondering what you guys think of the idea and if it would be useful for your startup/company? If you're interested I'd also like to get some beta testers (free during beta, significant discount when we launch). If you’re interested please fill out this form: http://8it.us/n5m<p>Do you guys have any suggestions/advice/feedback on the service as I’ve described it? I'm interested to hear what industries you think this app will be the most useful for?<p>Thanks! And Happy New Year!
======
adityakothadiya
Clickable - <http://www.socialblazeapp.com>

------
hikari17
I've signed up for postling, which offers some similar features, but it hasn't
really "wowed" me yet. Your service sounds a little more ambitious in some
ways... and it hits a particular pain point of mine (managing Facebook pages).
I filled out your form, but forgot to explicitly express interest in being a
beta tester... please count me in.

------
rrikhy
Any reason why you guys haven't secured the socialblaze.com url?

------
pgbovine
minor nitpick - you probably want to change the HTML title to something other
than "Home Page"

~~~
rksprst
Done - thanks. I didn't notice that since this is only the splash page while
we're in private beta.

------
tcc619
less text on the landing page!

